# Cutest Bandana & Haircut Ever



## DiDi (Apr 12, 2005)

It's been over 2 years since I posted. Mushu is almost 6 years old and still looks like the puppy he was the day he came home! Check out his cute haircut!


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh what a sweetie!!! I don't think we have had the pleasure of "meeting". My name is Kelly and I think your little Mushu looks so sweet in that bandana!! (I love his big brown eyes!!)


----------



## Nicola (Jan 5, 2011)

Aww, he is so adorable!!!


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Beautiful, soulful eyes...he's precious !

Hugs, Blanche


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Welcome back to SM, I don't think I've seen you around before. 

Mushu is very cute in his new haircut, his skinny little legs and all!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awwwwwwh :wub: what a cutie pie! thanks for checking in with an updated picture


----------



## Peace23 (Nov 5, 2010)

Love the shot and his big brown eyes are irresistible!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

well nice to meet u , i dont have a year yet but looking forwrd to heaing all bout u n ur fluff , love his haircut! n his little bandana ! what a cutie!


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

What a cute pic! And I love the name Mushu.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Welcome back and thanks for sharing Mushu's sweet picture.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Welcome back ..lovely photo.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What a great photo! I love those big gorgeous eyes. I love how Malts always seem to look puppy-ish.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

LitGal said:


> I love how Malts always seem to look puppy-ish.


me too :wub: sooo precious fluffs


----------

